# Stick or No Stick



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has a thing for sticks and loves to find them on walks.

I never throw them, but she happily picks up ones lying around. She will sometimes just proudly carry it around, other times she will stop to have a good chew.

Is it really dangerous for her to chew on them, I'm sure some of the stick is being ingested, but when I'm allowed to get the stick off of her (not always easy ), the stick is very crumbly and breaks into tiny pieces. Never any sharp pieces.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine like sticks too but not all the time, Honey had a little one yesterday actually, but I generally take sticks off them after a short time as I worry about them chewing them too ... replace with a stag bar lol .. has she got one? thing she will like it


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan loves sticks and always finds and carries them around on walks. He sometimes lies down and chews them but never seems to be in danger of swallowing any as he just rips them apart and spits it all out. We've never had a problem with them.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/456593-throwing-sticks-for-dogs-may-kill-them

A quick google search found the above article. I think the danger is in *throwing* sticks as the dog may catch it in it's mouth. If the stick is sharp it can cause injury to the inside of the mouth, tongue etc.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/peterwedderburn/9878713/the_dangers_of_throwing_sticks_for_dogs/

And then this article warns about the javelin effect when a stick lands sticking into the mud and the skidding dog runs into it with mouth open. Just noticed that at the end of the article it suggest keeping your vets number in your mobile phone which isn't something I have done but definitely will now as I think its a very sensible idea.

I for one am never throwing a stick for Lolly but am fine if she finds one and decides to carry it along or have a quick chew.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Mine like sticks too but not all the time, Honey had a little one yesterday actually, but I generally take sticks off them after a short time as I worry about them chewing them too ... replace with a stag bar lol .. has she got one? thing she will like it


Yes Millie likes stag bars as she has a crafty chew on Lolly's one while she's round  We have two but of course they both want the same one!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup just read the articles. Definitely, throwing sticks is a bad idea.
I even took the stick from Millie today as another dog wanted to say hello and I thought the stick my get in the way or worse 

Think I'd better invest in a stag bar. I do have a whole antler on display, but its for decorative purposes, I'm sure she'll love it. I'll have to find another so she can have one and I can have one 

I'll add it to the crufts shopping list !


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dogs chew on bark in the wild to help with teething so I'm sure it's ok. Biscuit does it lots too!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie has never done it but Poppy does it all the time! She even just goes into the garden & finds a little twig and sits down to chew it. So I hope they're not dangerous because it would be torture trying to keep her away from them everytime she goes out.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

At my puppy training classes they gave us a leaflet warning against the danger of sticks, so Izzy was never allowed them. However all the local dog owners throw sticks for their dogs and Izzy has taken part in the games. She is now totally hooked and picks up sticks on every walk. She has chewed many and come to no harm, I really can't stop her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine like searching for sticks and twigs in the garden, they chew them and pull them apart but leave all the bits on the ground.

If you look at movie 9 'Remy at 10 weeks old' you'll see them sharing a twig  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/movies.html


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

embee said:


> Mine like searching for sticks and twigs in the garden, they chew them and pull them apart but leave all the bits on the ground.
> 
> If you look at movie 9 'Remy at 10 weeks old' you'll see them sharing a twig  http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/movies.html


Just found all your youtube clips in one very neat place. Fantastic, every time I have a free moment today I'm going to dip in and see them all. Its such a great record of how your introduced Remy and how her and Flo get on. This is probably must viewing for hubby too 

I'm doing as Karen (Wellerfeller) does, flip flopping between one or two dogs.


----------

